# al azhar schools for children



## watcher7679

hi,
can someone give some good and not over the top expensive names of some schools for children. They are young 6 and 9. I want my children to learn arabic and quran. English is their first language. We will be living in cairo maybe nasr city or rahab. I have checked out al andalous on line. Seems good but not sure.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome,

Once you are here you can check out various schools personally go and see what vibes you get from them and if they children seem happy. I do not think that any of the members in here use al azhar schools. Best of luck in your search

Maiden


----------



## umm amira

*al azhar school*



watcher7679 said:


> hi,
> can someone give some good and not over the top expensive names of some schools for children. They are young 6 and 9. I want my children to learn arabic and quran. English is their first language. We will be living in cairo maybe nasr city or rahab. I have checked out al andalous on line. Seems good but not sure.


salam to you. 
my two girls have been pupils at al azhar school in alexandria now for 4 years.
my oldest started in level 4 , my youngest in 1 grade. they knew arabic well.
it is a lot of work just to enter the school.
with tests and paperwork and then certificate that they are healthy. you have also to prove that your children are born in a wedlock and that both of you are muslims.
for the school. it is popular. here in alex 3000 children waiting to enter the school. they have good control coming from cairo.
most of the children are from labourclass or some academic or military background.
the teachers are exellent and not corrupted.
but the schoolsystem here is like if you are planning for your children to have good result, you need a lot of homeschooling by egyptiens teachers. this is for all kind of schools. even language schools. there is one set of books for school and one for the homeschooling.
we are maybe planning to change the school for the oldest. she startet in middelschool. and that is very hard so much deen and fiq and hadiths and qran.she works about 10 to 12 hours every day in the schoolyear. there are other religios school who also are language school. you can not change school from arabic school to language school .my girls love al azhar.hope you will manage inshallah. 
salam from umm amira


----------



## watcher7679

umm amira said:


> salam to you
> my two girls have been pupils at al azhar school in alexandria now for 4 years.
> my oldest started in level 4 , my youngest in 1 grade. they knew arabic well.
> it is a lot of work just to enter the school.
> with tests and paperwork and then certificate that they are healthy. you have also to prove that your children are born in a wedlock and that both of you are muslims.
> for the school. it is popular. here in alex 3000 children waiting to enter the school. they have good control coming from cairo.
> most of the children are from labourclass or some academic or military background.
> the teachers are exellent and not corrupted.
> but the schoolsystem here is like if you are planning for your children to have good result, you need a lot of homeschooling by egyptiens teachers. this is for all kind of schools. even language schools. there is one set of books for school and one for the homeschooling.
> we are maybe planning to change the school for the oldest. she startet in middelschool. and that is very hard so much deen and fiq and hadiths and qran.she works about 10 to 12 hours every day in the schoolyear. there are other religios school who also are language school. you can not change school from arabic school to language school .my girls love al azhar.hope you will manage inshallah.
> salam from umm amira


As Salaamu alaikum Umm Amira,
thanks for your reply! Wow masha Allah my daughter will be going to 2nd and my son 4th. I've heard it can be alot of work and my children know no arabic and quran I would like for them to have a fresh start insha Allah. I am so confused what should I do? I have a school in rahab in mind. You feel with your experience the ones in Alex are better! Please make du'a for me. Oh I also heard that you get the run around trying to get them in school also!!!!!


----------



## umm amira

*alazhar*



watcher7679 said:


> As Salaamu alaikum Umm Amira,
> thanks for your reply! Wow masha Allah my daughter will be going to 2nd and my son 4th. I've heard it can be alot of work and my children know no arabic and quran I would like for them to have a fresh start insha Allah. I am so confused what should I do? I have a school in rahab in mind. You feel with your experience the ones in Alex are better! Please make du'a for me. Oh I also heard that you get the run around trying to get them in school also!!!!!


salam al lekum 
if they dont know arabic , this is not a school for them.the schools are big , and like a factory to send children through. if the child has any problems it is halash and goodbai. this is if the are weak in subjects or the have sosial problems like rude behaivor . so in this way it is a safe school.noone will stay in the school for a longer period if there are problems . then the parents can act upon that. some other schools may turn an blind eye if your child can not fit.( they want school money.)
i still think there will be schools in cairo almost similar to al azhar but as an language school, maybe some of them also havearabic sections. i think these schools inshallah are a good alternative for you.
or you may have an other options. one friend of my lives in rehab first year. her children like 12 and 8 years old are the first year learing arabic and qoran and english . in school for arabic courses.
i think she is satisfied with that. if you want i can ask her of the permission to send her email adress to you and you will have firsthand answers.
her goal is also to send her children to alazhar-
hope things helped. 
masalam from umm amira unni from norway.


----------



## watcher7679

umm amira said:


> salam al lekum
> if they dont know arabic , this is not a school for them.the schools are big , and like a factory to send children through. if the child has any problems it is halash and goodbai. this is if the are weak in subjects or the have sosial problems like rude behaivor . so in this way it is a safe school.noone will stay in the school for a longer period if there are problems . then the parents can act upon that. some other schools may turn an blind eye if your child can not fit.( they want school money.)
> i still think there will be schools in cairo almost similar to al azhar but as an language school, maybe some of them also havearabic sections. i think these schools inshallah are a good alternative for you.
> or you may have an other options. one friend of my lives in rehab first year. her children like 12 and 8 years old are the first year learing arabic and qoran and english . in school for arabic courses.
> i think she is satisfied with that. if you want i can ask her of the permission to send her email adress to you and you will have firsthand answers.
> her goal is also to send her children to alazhar-
> hope things helped.
> masalam from umm amira unni from norway.


Thanks again for your quick reply! Yes I would like you to ask your friend if I may have her info. Oh the school that I was thinking about is called al andalus. Check out the website and see what you think. Would love to know what your friend thinks about this school as well as you insha Allah.


----------



## umm amira

*e mail*



watcher7679 said:


> Thanks again for your quick reply! Yes I would like you to ask your friend if I may have her info. Oh the school that I was thinking about is called al andalus. Check out the website and see what you think. Would love to know what your friend thinks about this school as well as you insha Allah.


salam to you .
is there an email adress you can send me so i can send her adress to you . or i will ask her to join the forum . but that will take some time . i tried already to make her member of foreign women living in egypt , that is another group here in egypt with some of them living in rehab. masalama umm amira


----------



## Beatle

umm amira said:


> salam to you .
> is there an email adress you can send me so i can send her adress to you . or i will ask her to join the forum . but that will take some time . i tried already to make her member of foreign women living in egypt , that is another group here in egypt with some of them living in rehab. masalama umm amira


Umm Amira - If you and Watcher make 5 posts, you can then send each other private messages (PM) through this website. So I think you have to write one more post and Watcher has to write 2 more and then you can access the private message facility (I think that's how it works anyway!)


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> Umm Amira - If you and Watcher make 5 posts, you can then send each other private messages (PM) through this website. So I think you have to write one more post and Watcher has to write 2 more and then you can access the private message facility (I think that's how it works anyway!)


Hi 

Yes that is how the system works.
We do not allow private contact details to be printed on the forum this is to prevent you from receiving unsolicited contacts.
Maiden


----------



## umm amira

*sorry*



watcher7679 said:


> hi,
> can someone give some good and not over the top expensive names of some schools for children. They are young 6 and 9. I want my children to learn arabic and quran. English is their first language. We will be living in cairo maybe nasr city or rahab. I have checked out al andalous on line. Seems good but not sure.


salam al lekum . sister sorry i havent answer you yet. it just disapeared for me. to my excuse i have been sick. but i think if we send some more mails to each others i can send you a private message andd give you my friends e mail. maslama from umm amira


----------



## yk72324

*Information about Alazhar School*

Assalaamu Alaikum 

I wonder if you can help - I need information around

1) the quality of education at Al Azhar School - I have a daughter who is 11 another at 9 and 6 and a son at 7. Although English is their first language they have all been doing arabic since 3. My eldest two are fluent in Arabic Fusha. 

2) Do they speak the dialect at school or Fusha - will this be an issue for my kids

3) What age group does the school go from

4) Waht are the school fees and the rough cost for private tuition

5) Are flat cheap or expensive to rent?

6) you say there is a lot of quran, hadith to memorise - is there any syllabus on-line

7) Do they also do other subjects at school other tha religious.

Jazakalla for any information














umm amira said:


> salam to you.
> my two girls have been pupils at al azhar school in alexandria now for 4 years.
> my oldest started in level 4 , my youngest in 1 grade. they knew arabic well.
> it is a lot of work just to enter the school.
> with tests and paperwork and then certificate that they are healthy. you have also to prove that your children are born in a wedlock and that both of you are muslims.
> for the school. it is popular. here in alex 3000 children waiting to enter the school. they have good control coming from cairo.
> most of the children are from labourclass or some academic or military background.
> the teachers are exellent and not corrupted.
> but the schoolsystem here is like if you are planning for your children to have good result, you need a lot of homeschooling by egyptiens teachers. this is for all kind of schools. even language schools. there is one set of books for school and one for the homeschooling.
> we are maybe planning to change the school for the oldest. she startet in middelschool. and that is very hard so much deen and fiq and hadiths and qran.she works about 10 to 12 hours every day in the schoolyear. there are other religios school who also are language school. you can not change school from arabic school to language school .my girls love al azhar.hope you will manage inshallah.
> salam from umm amira


----------



## yk72324

Assalaamu Alaikum 

I wonder if you can help - I need information around

1) the quality of education at Al Azhar School - I have a daughter who is 11 another at 9 and 6 and a son at 7. Although English is their first language they have all been doing arabic since 3. My eldest two are fluent in Arabic Fusha. 

2) Do they speak the dialect at school or Fusha - will this be an issue for my kids

3) What age group does the school go from

4) Waht are the school fees and the rough cost for private tuition

5) Are flat cheap or expensive to rent?

6) you say there is a lot of quran, hadith to memorise - is there any syllabus on-line

7) Do they also do other subjects at school other tha religious.

Jazakalla for any information


----------



## umm amira

yk72324 said:


> Assalaamu Alaikum
> 
> I wonder if you can help - I need information around
> 
> 1) the quality of education at Al Azhar School - I have a daughter who is 11 another at 9 and 6 and a son at 7. Although English is their first language they have all been doing arabic since 3. My eldest two are fluent in Arabic Fusha.
> 
> 2) Do they speak the dialect at school or Fusha - will this be an issue for my kids
> 
> 3) What age group does the school go from
> 
> 4) Waht are the school fees and the rough cost for private tuition
> 
> 5) Are flat cheap or expensive to rent?
> 
> 6) you say there is a lot of quran, hadith to memorise - is there any syllabus on-line
> 
> 7) Do they also do other subjects at school other tha religious.
> 
> Jazakalla for any information


salam al lekum to you. 
first of al al azhar is like a school factory to get as much children trhough the system as possible. so if your children are in need for some extras they will not get it at al azhar.
the school is big with about 40 50 children in each class, but that is not uncommon here in egypt anyway.
i asked my daughter about the arabic , she says that is both. arabic lessons are fusha ,but most of the other subjects are dialect.
my girls had been on a sudanise school for a year before we entered alazhar but still there was difficulties from the beginning. not so much.
there is a lot of paperwork to enter and most of it has to be done in cairo at alzhar camp. about a week to do all.
then there are tests for the children to enter.
then there is also medical tests , has to done in hospital .just bloodsamples or something like that. the schoolfees are low about 200 le. for all the year . but you buy your own uniforms and notebooks.
we spend about 2000le every month for our two girls to have teachers coming to our home and to teach them the exstra pensum they dont learn in the school. but schoolyear are short so it will be for about 7 8 month bash.one hoschoolhour here home cost about 15 le for i child. some parents share teachers to make it cheaper.
alazhar teach all subjects like maths etc. english alom and history.computer drawing and some sports. 
when they get older like my oldest in first middelschool religion is huge. 9 hours every week +qran about 4 hours every week.

you should pe prepaired to give paper that your children are born in a wedlock and that both parents are muslims.
so it is not that easy to enter all in all. the school here in esmoha alexanria has every goood principal. he is without corruption and so is his school.mr. aiman . all are afraid of him even me. that is what it takes to make something to work here in egypt.
flat renting can be cheap or expensive. from 1500 le. i think you should be able to find a qiut nice one, but not in the best area. some people live on far less or far more. but food here is very cheap and fresh and the sun always shines here inside or outside. hope you can make it to here. inshallah goodluck . maslama from umm amira.


----------



## GM1

take a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/2785-schools-egypt.html


----------



## ummnadia

Hi, 

I know this thread is older, but did anyone have any updated information? And to Watcher 7679, did you find out anything? Did you kids actually attend the school? I am currently trying to get my daughter (6 years old) into an al Azhar school, so I was wondering how you got through all the logistics etc?

Any advice would be welcome! 
Thank you!


----------



## meb01999

al andalus is (in my opinion) the best "azhari" school that you'll find in cairo. it is located in new cairo, has decent facilities and is an english language school.

you can find their website by googling the name and egypt. (not sure if i can post the link.)
there are MUCH better islamic international schools though - that will also teach your children arabic, qur'an, hadith and fiqh.

of course - the price will go up.


----------



## Umm Omar

*Al Azhar schools*



watcher7679 said:


> hi,
> can someone give some good and not over the top expensive names of some schools for children. They are young 6 and 9. I want my children to learn arabic and quran. English is their first language. We will be living in cairo maybe nasr city or rahab. I have checked out al andalous on line. Seems good but not sure.


Assalaam Alaikum,
I hope you still access this site. I am new to this forum and have just joined. Did you manage to find out about Azhar schools. I am also looking for this school even if it is outside of Cairo for my little grand daughter. She is still very small but I would like to start my research so that we can move in time for her to start Kindergarden.
Shukran wa JazakAllah Kheir.
Umm Omar


----------



## Umm Omar

*Al Azhar schools*



yk72324 said:


> Assalaamu Alaikum
> 
> I wonder if you can help - I need information around
> 
> 1) the quality of education at Al Azhar School - I have a daughter who is 11 another at 9 and 6 and a son at 7. Although English is their first language they have all been doing arabic since 3. My eldest two are fluent in Arabic Fusha.
> 
> 2) Do they speak the dialect at school or Fusha - will this be an issue for my kids
> 
> 3) What age group does the school go from
> 
> 4) Waht are the school fees and the rough cost for private tuition
> 
> 5) Are flat cheap or expensive to rent?
> 
> 6) you say there is a lot of quran, hadith to memorise - is there any syllabus on-line
> 
> 7) Do they also do other subjects at school other tha religious.
> 
> Jazakalla for any information


Assalaamu Alaikum,
I hope you still access this forum, I am also looking for Azhar school in Alexandria and would appreciate any info if you can share. Thanks in advance
Umm Omar


----------



## UmMaryam

Same here. Please share information. Jezakum Allah kheir

Best regards / ummaryam


----------



## Umm Abdul Malik

*Schools*

As Salamualikum,
I have been reading some of your messages about the schooling system there in Egypt and was wondering if anyone could give any more info on the schools. I have a son 10 and daughter 6 and quite concered about getting them into school when we arrive in Egypt in about 2 weeks. It will be Ramadan and am not sure if the schools will be open for me to enrol my children, can anyone tell me how the hoilday system runs over there and if it is too late to apply for schools. Both my children have attended an islamic school in the UK but are unable to speak Arabic so this is a major concern. Any advice would be most welcomed,

Shukran,

Umm Abdul Malik.


----------



## txlstewart

Some schools will be, but hours are shortened as traffic gets heavier in the afternoons. Best time to try is between 10:00am to 1:00 pm.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## UMMKHADIJA

assalamu alaikum

I just saw your comment. Are you still in Egypt and did you find a good school for your kids?


----------



## mamasue

As the original post is over 5 years old, and she only made 3 posts, I doubt she's still on the forum.
If you're wanting info on schools, you'd probably get a better response by starting your own thread.


----------



## saralaique

watcher7679 said:


> As Salaamu alaikum Umm Amira,
> thanks for your reply! Wow masha Allah my daughter will be going to 2nd and my son 4th. I've heard it can be alot of work and my children know no arabic and quran I would like for them to have a fresh start insha Allah. I am so confused what should I do? I have a school in rahab in mind. You feel with your experience the ones in Alex are better! Please make du'a for me. Oh I also heard that you get the run around trying to get them in school also!!!!!


Asslamo alaikum war
what is the name of the school sis? Their address or website link please


----------

